# I just took the NREMT and it had some strange stuff on it



## Nickb (Jun 18, 2010)

I just took my intermediate written and there were some obscure questions and lots of them and them kind of through me off.  I have no idea how I did it cut off at like 126 so probably not well. Did you guys have any weird questions on your test?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2010)

Several weird ones that I knew went past the level covered in my medic class. But then again I know I did a decent job since I only did like 80 questions


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jun 18, 2010)

What do you mean by weird exactly? I had some stuff in my Basic test we didn't even mention in class that threw me off. Such as things about specific rope knots and types of radio repeaters (not that they weren't easy to figure out - just we never even glanced at them).


----------



## Nickb (Jun 19, 2010)

stuff that wasnt taught and not well covered in the book there was one about doing an iv with both arms amputed were would u do it with spefic names oof veins / areas


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2010)

Nickb said:


> stuff that wasnt taught and not well covered in the book there was one about doing an iv with both arms amputed were would u do it with spefic names oof veins / areas


That's basic a&p. If you don't know what veins and locations you can start an iv in you don't need to be doing them.


----------



## Nickb (Jun 19, 2010)

i knew the name s of the veins it was the question that because i kept getting weird amputaion scenarios


----------



## TraprMike (Jun 19, 2010)

Nickb said:


> stuff that wasnt taught and not well covered in the book there was one about doing an iv with both arms amputed were would u do it with spefic names oof veins / areas



sounds like more of a teaching issue then strange questions on test.


----------

